# Actinotherapy vs Photochemotherapy



## az2tn@yahoo.com (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm new to dermatology coding. Can someone describe the difference between actinotherapy 96900 and photochemotherapy 96910?  Thanks!


----------



## jhynek (Jan 30, 2018)

96910 or photochemotherapy can only be used if tar or petrolatum is used in conjunction with therapy, and it must be applied prior to treatment.  If no topicals are used, it is 96900 or actinotherapy.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes, and mineral oil or baby oil can also be used for 96910.


----------



## sasha26 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Follow up question*



jhynek said:


> 96910 or photochemotherapy can only be used if tar or petrolatum is used in conjunction with therapy, and it must be applied prior to treatment.  If no topicals are used, it is 96900 or actinotherapy.



We sometimes apply topical and sometimes the patient does it. My question is, when we don't apply it, we should use 96900 Actinotherapy Ultraviolet, however we are doing Ultraviolet B? 96900 does not state anything about B? 96910 is for Ultraviolet B.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------

